# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Amateur takes 3rd at pro event {PICS}

## Russ616

Alexander Federov is still an amateur. but competed in a pro event and took 3rd place at the Russian Grande Prix. He looks awesome for amateur, and deserves a pro card more than anyone. He beat good pros like Troy Alves, Rodney St. Cloud, Art Atwood. This is a top of the line amateur. Just needs a little better chest development and thickness in the back. But this an a pro in the making

----------


## PTbyJason

he has perfect color and great size. I wonder how he hasn't turned pro so far. That coloring makes him stand out even more.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

On some other boards they were tearing him apart.

IMO, given the fact that he had a pec tear and still shows up in the shape he's in (which is awesome), he's awesome.

I think he tore is left rhomboid and left pec, but his conditioning is tight. I wouldn't be surprised if he finished low in the big Olympia coming up soon...he's a big, big boy.

----------


## pumpseeker

> he's a big, big boy.


Oh, no question. And the guy should be a pro...those pics prove it...he held his own next to Ronnie and Jay there. But the thing I don't like these days is how many pros sacrifice a small, tight midsection to weigh 270+. I'd rather see those guys at 240 with a nice midsection. JMO.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

yah he looks good. Sure the other guys didnt appreciate being shown up like that.

----------


## bigol'legs

the only thing I see wrong is his waist (hips) are a little wide.. and his biceps need more cuts. And the above mentioned.. back/chest.. but he looks AWESOME for still being ametuar

----------


## Lmg2701

> Oh, no question. And the guy should be a pro...those pics prove it...he held his own next to Ronnie and Jay there. But the thing I don't like these days is how many pros sacrifice a small, tight midsection to weigh 270+. I'd rather see those guys at 240 with a nice midsection. JMO.





I agree totally.

That's one tall dude as well.

----------


## FancyLad

is it his right pec/delt that is messed up cause it looks a little off...but is one massive mf...

----------


## blackzero

Alexander Federov is awesome hes injured right now but im **** sure he will be in the top 10 very soon this guy is just awesome !!!

----------


## decadbal

great body, should be pro for sure, and i dont wann aget off topic, but am i the only one who thinks art atwood has the worst body of any pro?

----------

